
When Nerds Collide (2014) - rawnlq
https://medium.com/@maradydd/when-nerds-collide-31895b01e68c
======
rawnlq
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9180795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9180795)

